# BP 100/60 Is that ok?



## pizza.1

Hi Ladies

My BP yesterday was 100/60 and i was just wondering if this is too low? Also I was on the verge of panic when the MW took my BP as I was waiting to have my bloods taken so now i'm worried that my "normal" BP is alot lower than that:shrug::wacko: Ooh i'm 16wks, 3 days- no clue if that makes a difference but hey lol


----------



## Ley

Sorry for Hijacking but it depends on what your normal BP is.
My BP has always been around the 100/60 mark and that is just whats normal for me x


----------



## pizza.1

Thanks for the reasurance Ley . Just dug out my notes and my last BP was 100/54, still curious to know if it's lower when i'm not freaking out tho lol.


----------



## LouLou78

Mine has always been around 90/50 100/60, normal for me. :)


----------



## andsensibilit

It's on the low side, but nothing to worry over, especially since blood pressure tends to drop during pregnancy. As I understand it, low blood pressure isn't considered a problem unless it's causing symptoms (lightheadedness, fainting, etc). If you aren't having problems then your blood pressure is fine. I learned that at the University of Google, though, so if you're really concerned you should probably check with an actual health care professional . . .


----------



## sophxx

thats fine thats what mine was just be careful when you stand up ect as you might feel dizzy! also remember your still quite early pregnant and blood pressure drops! it will prob start to pick up alittle which is perfectly normal to they dont worry about it till the bottom number is over 100

oviously if its to low thats not good either! x


----------



## moonlady12

i had a bp much lower then that and midwife wasnt concerned so iwouldnt worry at all about yours


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

Mine was 140/90 (not good) last week at the docs so I had to get a monitor and it was 98/58 at home last night!!! It is such a huge difference. 

I don't like the docs much so I think that's why it shoots up. I feel fantastic generally, just the odd dizzy spell and sometimes stars in my eyes which is why I had to get checked. My Mum has very low blood pressure too. If it's low, it's fine. Just make sure you take it easy when the dizzy bits come and know your own body for signs x


----------



## calais

At 24 weeks mine was 100/50.. When the mw done it i asked if it was ok and she said all good. When i got home and looked back on my notes i was pretty worried seeing it so low but she didnt seem concerned.
I have been light headed but i think its something to do with me having low iron levels. I also hadnt eaten breakfast before i seen her, so that might have played a part.

Try not to stress, you dont want high bp.


----------



## pizza.1

Thanks everyone! Just spoken to a dr i work with and he said it's fine too. I'll just use it as another excuse to take things easy i reckon lol.

Cheers Ladies! xxx


----------



## lauren10

"normal" bp is actually a range...not 120/80 like everyone thinks (it's "suggested optimal")...the range of normal is between 140/90 and 90/60. And like the others said, if that's normal for you...as in, you didn't just experience a major drop in bp, then you're good to go!


----------

